# BUG REPORT: Digital OTA Channels fail to lock after crash



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

All my OTA channels scan in fine. After the 921 crashes, tuning to a digital OTA is not reliable--either the channel is black, shows no signal, or the channel guide data is incorrect (shows Ch 007-1 but displays Ch 005-1, or other combinations of incorrect guide data).

The only fix I've found is to manually delete all digital OTA channels, save, perform a smartcard reboot, then re-scan the OTA channels in. I have not been able to reliably recreate the occurance, but I believe it started when I was trying the PIP features.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jim, do you mean that these problem started after you crashed the 921 with the PIP features? If so, and if you can recreate it, please list the steps you took to crash the 921.


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

This issue has been difficult to recreate. In the instance I referenced above I was attempting to setup a dual-tuner SD recording, and had PIP up while scanning for a 2nd channel to record. Prior to either of the recordings beginning the 921 stopped and gave me a black 'X', requiring a smartcard reboot. After the reboot I was no longer able to tune into OTA channels, and the 921 was unstable..I could still tune sat channels. I would try to enter the 'Local Channels' menu to delete the lineup, but it would intermittently freeze--not until I completed a hard reboot (unplug) would I get to this menu reliably. I deleted all channels (minus 4 channels that will not delete), performed a smartcard reboot and was finally able to edit the local channel list. Once I deleted all locals, chose 'SAVE', and smartcard rebooted again, I could perform a 'Scan DTV' and get my OTA's back and working.

A similar fault happened yesterday which I have no explanation for. I was channel surfing the HD satellite channels when, while trying to tune ShoHD the image just flickered and went off. A moment later the 921 was rebooting. Once complete the OTA channels were acting VERY strange. Tuning to a channel would say something like 'Channel 9-1 not found', or I would select one channel in the guide and it would tune to another adjacent channel yet without signal. Again, deleting the local channel list, saving, smartcard reboot and rescan resolved this issue, but I have not been able to recreate it.

I will try to recreate these errors with more reliable, repeatable results, but its been difficult. If I can provide further clarification I certainly will..I want these issues fixed--this box has a ton of potential once the issues are ironed out, but they are IMO showstopper issues.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If it's any consolation, I'm having very similar problems with mine, and it's very difficult to recreate making it very difficult to file a useful bug report. There are definitely some instabilities in the system.


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

In fact it is a bit of a consolidation knowing these are not uncommon issues--makes the odds greater that the bugs will get tracked down and squashed. I'm glad to finally have the 921, but its disappointing dealing with the quirks. Since I have the blue line issue as well, I'm not thrilled about having to send my unit for repair already, but if its dealt with quickly and correctly then that's one less issue to worry about. I'm hoping they get another download of fixes ready sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Go ahead and send it in - Dish has been getting them turned around either the same day or the next day.


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

I've read good things on their turnaround..I emailed them yesterday (1/30) at [email protected] but have not yet received a response.


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Got a call from Dish today...just sent my 921 for the blue line repair via Fedex next-day. Here's to hoping for a prompt fix and return


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, still no 921 return...sent this Monday and they received next morning. They called today to say they apparently found some other problem and 'are working on it'. No ETA..a tech is supposed to call me with an update and they'll decide if its repairable or if I'll get a replacement.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

Jim Kosinsky said:


> Well, still no 921 return...sent this Monday and received next morning. They called today to say they apparently found some other problem and 'are working on it'.


It is probably true. My friend sent his on Tuesday and got it back today (Friday 2-6).


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Bogney said:


> It is probably true. My friend sent his on Tuesday and got it back today (Friday 2-6).


Yeah, I don't doubt its the truth..guess I'm just a bit disappointed that they weren't able to get it out the door faster, but at least they found the issue and are doing the right thing by fixing it instead of just shipping as-is with my requested repair. I waited 11 months..a few more days won't hurt much


----------

